# Different Kinds of Sculpted Scenery



## Footer (Oct 25, 2010)

Submitted by our own BrianWolfe.

When building a set there are often requirements for sculpted pieces of scenery. Sometimes as large as an entire mountain for K2, sometimes small and anatomically accurate statues of people or animals. Often there are no indications to the method of construction. Occassionally the specifications call for cast fiberglass, fiberglass coated sculpt, RIM spray coating over foam sculpt or vacuum formed casting.

What are the differences between these styles of construction?
What are the advantages and disadvantages of each style?
How do you choose between the styles?
What are the cost differences?
Is one style more durable than the others?
What is the differences in terms of weight?
How will the choice affect the fire rating of the finished piece?
Does the choice of foam affect anything?

As always students only for the first week, pros can chime in after that.


----------



## ruinexplorer (Nov 7, 2010)

Bump.

I'm hoping that this got lost in the shuffle and we have a few students/non-professionals who might actually have some opinions. Since there have not been any answers yet, professionals please wait one more week.


----------



## bobgaggle (Nov 8, 2010)

I think the intro to the question(s) says it all. "Often there are no indications to the method of construction." Create and construct in the manner in which you are most comfortable, fits your budget, and results in an acceptable product.


----------



## ruinexplorer (Nov 8, 2010)

It's true that you should create in the manner that you choose based on budget and knowledge. However, that doesn't answer many of the questions namely:

What are the differences between these styles of construction?
What are the advantages and disadvantages of each style?
What are the cost differences?
Is one style more durable than the others?
What is the differences in terms of weight?
How will the choice affect the fire rating of the finished piece?
Does the choice of foam affect anything?

Notice, only one question was eliminated.


----------



## BrianWolfe (Nov 15, 2010)

Is no one willing to make a stab at any of the questions? Does anybody care about the answers?


----------



## erosing (Nov 15, 2010)

BrianWolfe said:


> Is no one willing to make a stab at any of the questions? Does anybody care about the answers?


 
I care about the answers. I started to research this further than what little I know about it, but that was put on hold due to work. Perhaps keeping it open for another week or two. Or giving an example piece (or a few) you want to students to analyze the processes with may help spark other minds. With our user base though many are high school or just beginning college and many may not have come across this yet, much less of them in great depth probably. 

I think one reason no students have tried to answer so far is that, in my experience with college classes and shows, there was no thought put into the mind of students about different techniques. If you had a vacuform that's what you used, if you could use fiberglass that's what you used. The professors would choose the method, and you did it, little went into the why that method was chosen other than, this is what we can do, or this is how we've always done it; that's why you are going to do it my way. That said, it is upon the student to ask why, why, and why.


----------



## mstaylor (Nov 15, 2010)

I am interested but it is not my area of expertese. I can pretty much build most any kind of set but the artsy painting and sculpting is beyond me.


----------

